# ID this crypt please



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

As the title states, can someone help me id this crypt. I got it a few days ago from my LFS and all I got was it was a crypt...no sh*t I knew that; I wanted to know the exact species and when I asked them that they looked at me like I asked them who invented shoe laces(dumbfounded).


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

my guess is undulatus....but then again I'm no expert - wait for more 'experienced' people to chime in


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm leaning towards spiralis - maybe post another pic when it adapted to submersed culture?

BTW, that's too crowded: I'd separate those plants for better growth.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd say spiralis or retrospiralis.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I'd say spiralis or retrospiralis.


I'll second that, as well as the fact that you should separate the various stems rather than bunching them together.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I was gonna say retrospiralis too, till I reviewed this page:

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ret/ret.html

You'll never really know unless it flowers.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses.
I will be moving them and thinning them out this weekend, I threw it in there in kind of a rush. I ran out of time for tinkering with the tank so I just wanted to get them in there to save them.

On a side note, while doing some research on this plant I found MANY other crypts that I would like to get...I think this is definitely the beginning of that crypt bug that everyone talks about.:heh:

Thanks again all.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _C. retrospiralis_ to me. _C. spiralis_ is a wider leaved plant and very rare here in the states. It's pretty unlikely that it would show up in a LFS like that.


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks like what Florida Aquatic Nursery sells as C. spiralis. They'll definitely change a bit as they grow in your tank, since they've changed enviornments now. I get those "Crypt plugs" in at my store on a regular basis... their C. retrospiralis usually comes in darker, with wavy leaf margins.

Not to say, though, that Cavan is incorrect. I've never bothered to flower either of those species, so I'm not 100% sure. Just thought I'd mention what they're sold as, since I recognized it right away.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

From the link I referenced:

"C. retrospiralis is because of its seasonal character not well suited for the aquarium.
.
.
.
C. retrospiralis is offered frequently. Very probably all these plants are actually C. crispatula var. flaccidifolia, which is very suitable for the aquarium."


----------

